# IOWA IOWA IOWA?



## ztekneq (Feb 22, 2008)

ANYONE....ANYONE....


----------



## genophotography (Feb 22, 2008)

ztekneq said:


> ANYONE....ANYONE....


 

Hi.  I'm in Iowa.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been to Iowa...







pascal


----------



## NJMAN (Feb 22, 2008)

What part of Iowa?   I live about an hour away from the northeast border.   I have been to Cedar Rapids, Dubuque, Lansing, Waukon and a few others.   

NJ


----------



## ztekneq (Feb 25, 2008)

<== iowa city


----------



## genophotography (Feb 25, 2008)

Iowa City here too.


----------



## genophotography (Feb 25, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> What part of Iowa? I live about an hour away from the northeast border. I have been to Cedar Rapids, Dubuque, Lansing, Waukon and a few others.
> 
> NJ


 
I used to live in Decorah.  Have in-laws in waukon.


----------



## ztekneq (Feb 25, 2008)

genophotography said:


> I used to live in Decorah. Have in-laws in waukon.


 
you have a studio in town?


----------



## genophotography (Feb 26, 2008)

ztekneq said:


> you have a studio in town?



technically i'm in wellman (studio that is), but most of my business is in the iowa city area.


----------



## ztekneq (Feb 29, 2008)

very neat. how long you been in the area?


----------



## genophotography (Mar 1, 2008)

ztekneq said:


> very neat. how long you been in the area?



 Right at 2 years in Iowa City area.  You a local or student?


----------



## ztekneq (Mar 7, 2008)

was a local. finished school moved to omaha for 3 years. moved to NYC for a year and a half then back to ic to go after the masters degree...

i would love to take a look at your studio. im rather fresh at photog and love to observe professionals at work.

_C


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 7, 2008)

Almost Iowa.

Extreme northern Missouri, not too far from Ottumwa.


----------



## genophotography (Mar 8, 2008)

ztekneq said:


> was a local. finished school moved to omaha for 3 years. moved to NYC for a year and a half then back to ic to go after the masters degree...
> 
> i would love to take a look at your studio. im rather fresh at photog and love to observe professionals at work.
> 
> _C



Honestly my studio is still a work in progress.  We moved in during July and are still in the process of remodeling the entire house.  Plus I'm still relatively new to the whole professional category.  I've had my business for 4 years, but only part-time until this year.


----------



## ztekneq (Mar 10, 2008)

ok!! have a chance to do the gallery walk yet? or see voom?


----------



## genophotography (Mar 12, 2008)

ztekneq said:


> ok!! have a chance to do the gallery walk yet? or see voom?



  I haven't gotten a chance for either.  I don't get out much other than shoots.  I am stay-at-home with my 18 month old, but I would love to learn more about what's around the area.  Maybe sometime we could meet up when I'm in IC and you're welcome to see my studio once the remodeling is all done.


----------

